# Microgynon - feedback please?



## A-D (Feb 8, 2006)

Hi all
Just started taking microgynon for donor cycle...feeling sick...is that normal?
ali x


----------



## mo2006 (Feb 24, 2007)

Sorry I can't answer your question about Microgynon, but was interested to know whether you've had any tests to check your uterus/endometrium lining, as your situation seems to be quite similar to me and after being told that my eggs were rubbish and to consider ED and thats not working, I'm thinking of having my gyn look at my uterus to see whether implantation is hapenning.
Good luck with your cycle.
mo


----------



## em3978 (May 24, 2007)

I'm afraid i can't help on the donor cycle side of the subject, but i know microgynon made me feel sick for the first few weeks that i took it. For some reason it stopped when i changed the time of day that i took it... morning-evening or the other way round... weird i know but might be worth a try

*hug*


----------



## A-D (Feb 8, 2006)

Em,
Thanks
I've been taking it in the morning, so maybe I'll switch to the evening and see if that makes a difference.
Ta honey
xx ali xx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

I took it after having my son and it made me feel sick and gave me headaches,think its quite normal unfortunately.

Good luck xxx


----------

